# barbotage of kidneys for cytology



## renee868 (Oct 14, 2010)

Our Urologists are now performing barbotage of the kidneys to collect specimens for cytology. Is there a code for this? I am not able to find any information on this. I have checked the AUA site but am not able to locate anything in regards to coding for this.
I have found information on barbotage of the bladder and they suggest using 51700. Which they also do periodically. Is this correct? 

Thank you for any feedback!


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Oct 14, 2010)

Is the procedure being preformed through a cystoscope?


----------



## renee868 (Oct 14, 2010)

It was done through a cystocope 

"we advanced the pollack and then did a barbotage on the left kidney for cytology and fish. We then moved the pollack. We then balloon dilated the distal ureter and mid ureter to allow passage of our ureteroscope. following this, we then removed our cystoscope."


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Oct 15, 2010)

Sounds to me like it will bundle to your ureteroscopic procedure anyway.


----------



## renee868 (Oct 15, 2010)

That is what I was thinking. I just wanted to validate that thought. 
I appreciate your help! 
Thanks.


----------



## janton (May 23, 2013)

*Barbotage*

What would the CPT code be for Barbotage on the hand for a wart? 17110 ?
Any feedback would be great! Thanks


----------

